# Any Canadian distance riders on here?



## baudelaire (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi all,
Just wondering if there are any Canadian distance riders on here, particularly in Saskatchewan or Manitoba?
I'm in the UK at the moment but hopefully moving to the prairies next year and would love to get involved on the endurance circuit there. At the moment we're leaning towards Winnipeg just until we get settled but not decided 100% yet (husband is from Saskatoon but doesn't want to go back there).
Unfortunately i cant afford to ship all my horses, and it will be awful having to choose; but i will hopefully be bringing my retired open endurance pony - pic below - and my 3 year old who is hopefully going to be my next endurance star :cowboy:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there, Saskatchewan resident here, also escapee from the UK....I don't do long distance riding but I know that there are groups around, are you on Face Book at all,


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome! I am not from those provinces...I am originally from SK but made my way to Alberta many years ago. As @Golden Horse has mentioned, check out FB. I know there is a distance riding group for my area, so there must be something set up for SK. I sometimes ride with the girls who do CTR, so if i see them I'll ask if they are familiar with any groups out of SK or MB.


----------



## baudelaire (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks both  *waves*
I've had a look around facebook and joined a couple of groups but there doesn't seem to be much going on which surprised me. 
I'm under no time pressure tho so will just keep lurking, lol.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

I live in Alberta and have been active with the Alberta endurance club. I did a quick google search for Saskatchewan and found Sask Long Riders group on FB. 

There's a list of other groups active in Canada here:

Links


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

There is an endurance riding club and a competitive trail riding club active in Manitoba. Small groups, a lot of people are in both. Both have facebook pages and websites for "business", its a small province so a lot of the socialising ends up on general pages like Prairie Horses and personal feeds.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi! I live in Alberta, and I don't do endurance riding, so I can't help you there. But what everybody else has said sounds helpful.
My family moved to Manitoba from Germany, and on to Alberta a year later. Awesome country here, as you probably know! 
Deciding what horses stay behind must be hard! Good luck in finding a great place!


----------

